# Recommendations for Dog Training besides PetSmart in Southern California



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

I posted this here because I want more people to see it, and it is a fairly general thing, with millions of opinions I am sure.

Jaxon is nearly 5 months now. I want to start him very soon. He needs to be around other GSD as he is a singleton, and hasn't had a ton of dog socialization. Due to the immunizations he just started with other dogs, getting to go to PetSmart, etc.

We live in Calabasas/Agoura Hills, California. Our Jaxon is from a long line of Schutzhunds. I don't really have any interest in having him be a full fledged Schutzhund, unless it's something that just happens. 

I do, however, want him to go to an obedience trainer that is good. It's such a crap shoot looking on the Internet. I would like him to do some agility stuff, but in general, I want him to learn general obedience from a trainer that specializes in training GSD.

Would love to have a recommendation or some ideas if that is even permitted here. I promise that I won't hold anyone to any suggestions. All will be considered and ultimately, I will make my own decisions. 

Thanks! I love this site! So many people with GSD.


----------



## mjnitsche (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm in Texas so I can't recommend a trainer in CA, but ask around. Ask your vet, neighbors, etc. 

The first trainer I went to was recommended by our vet. She was a very nice lady but a horrible trainer. I went to only 2 classes with her. 

Then I spent quite a bit of time doing internet searches for trainers in a 3 county area. I found one who I am thrilled with in the next county. So I have a longer drive, but it is so worth it. She has been training for a while, she also trains and shows her dogs in agility (which I want to do). Her & her partners have a fairly large building. They also do grooming, boarding, and doggy day care. Mine goes twice a week to get the additional socialization. There is also another GSD in our training class, which is nice. 

So finding a trainer on the internet is not necessarily bad, but if they aren't what you are looking for then walk away and try another.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

How far from Orange County are you? I train with Harvey Allen and recommend him. PM if you want his contact info.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Anne at adlerstein. She is in Saugus but it would be worth the drive to get a good foundation. It would be hard to find anyone who knows more about German Shepherds. I hope I'm not aging her but she has about 30 + yrs. experience. Breeding, training, schutzhund, etc...


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

mjnitsche said:


> I'm in Texas so I can't recommend a trainer in CA, but ask around. Ask your vet, neighbors, etc.
> 
> The first trainer I went to was recommended by our vet. She was a very nice lady but a horrible trainer. I went to only 2 classes with her.
> 
> ...



Great, this is helpful.  Thanks.




Cheyanna said:


> How far from Orange County are you? I train with Harvey Allen and recommend him. PM if you want his contact info.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


About an hour away. Thank you! These are good suggestions.



Jack's Dad said:


> Anne at adlerstein. She is in Saugus but it would be worth the drive to get a good foundation. It would be hard to find anyone who knows more about German Shepherds. I hope I'm not aging her but she has about 30 + yrs. experience. Breeding, training, schutzhund, etc...


We're about and hour away also. We were told that our dog can't do Schutzhund unless he starts at 8 weeks old. We hope this isn't true. I want to be able to do some of that with him. I'm not that concerned if he competes or wins awards, I just think it makes them happy to work, and I want him to be a happy guy.


----------



## Benelli726 (Jan 24, 2013)

I live in Loma Linda and there's suppose to be a good trainer at Petsmart not too far away from where I live. I've heard good things from others but I am curious to know why you asked with the exception of Petsmart?


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not against PetSmart. I would love for them to just offer a socialization program. What I don't want is for them to have me teaching my dog things that I'm going to have to retrain when I go to a legit GSD trainer. They seem to like to push clicker training, and we're not doing that. Thanks for asking!!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Pasadena is kind of a long drive from you, but I trained years ago with Pasanita Obedience Club. Their novice class is serious and rigorous -- the final exam is a mock obedience ring, with a competition judge, and 3-minute down-stay (with distractions, toys being toss around and dogs walking past) and 2-minute sit-stay. If they break either stay, they fail the class--period. 

They kick out handlers who are lazy and don't do the weekly "homework" practice. It was intense, but we it's so much more rigorous than the big box store classes in terms of what it asks of the novice dogs and handlers. It's a solid foundational class.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Ohhhhh Magwart I love it. His dad trains in Acton, so we're driving about an hour there, Pasadena isn't out of the question. I love the challenge! I'm going to look into that! Thanks.


----------

